# GUILD WARS 2 FURRIES!!



## Read-The-Wind (Aug 17, 2011)

In Guild Wars 2 there's a race called the Norn. They choose a path to take:
-Raven
-Wolf
-Snow Leopard
-Bear

In the new trailer ArenaNet released at GamesCon 2011, they showed the Norn's animal (FURRY!!) forms. It was so exciting and I love Guild Wars (And GW2!) that I had to share it with the world! Also, there's a race called the Charr. They are feline-like people with horns and two sets of ears. Very sexy!

For more information on the Norn, Charr, and Guild Wars 2, visit the official Wiki page or the official site:
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Main_Page
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2011)

OP I will end you

don't you dare shit up GW2 with your "IT'S FURRY" assertions

this is like the only MMO I am even remotely considering playing

Norn are not furry they are giants with a heavy totemic theme borrowing heavily from both Norse and Native American themes

And Charr are basically demi-demons


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 17, 2011)

It's more TF. However, the Raven, wolf, and Snow leopard bit is new. 

Not to mention, the original Guild Wars has had furries in it. The Charr are furry, as are the Tengu. Don't ask me why they decided to make a bunch of new races like Sylvari, Asura, and Norn before making the friggin TENGU playable for Guild Wars 2. :| Seriously, Anet? You have a race standing *right there* in front of you. Why pull nature spirits out of nowhere? >.>


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> It's more TF. However, the Raven, wolf, and Snow leopard bit is new.
> 
> Not to mention, the original Guild Wars has had furries in it. The Charr are furry, as are the Tengu. Don't ask me why they decided to make a bunch of new races like Sylvari, Asura, and Norn before making the friggin TENGU playable for Guild Wars 2. :| Seriously, Anet? You have a race standing *right there* in front of you. Why pull nature spirits out of nowhere? >.>



Raven and wolf totems were in GW EotN (just no Norns that took those forms).  They should definitely have put the Tengu in, they were just so damn cool.

stop calling them furry dammit, they're based on a mix-and-match of various legends and myths from real life.

You know what would have been really funny? Naga as a playable race.  No need for footgear, though skills that involve kicking might be beyond their ability.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 17, 2011)

This thread made me mad.
*I would play the Vivisector demo, to blow off steam, but it's not for Mac, and my PC doesn't have a Nivida video card.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 18, 2011)

While the linking it to furries got up my arse, I will be taking a look at this.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 18, 2011)

Moar furry games. Look this up


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Moar furry games. Look this up



Oh wow, I didn't know this was out already! I played the creator's other rabbit-fighting game (Lugaru) and enjoyed it, so I'm gonna see about getting it.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 18, 2011)

Guild Wars 2 is easily one of my most anticipated games, and I think it's the only MMORPG with even a slight chance of challenging WoW's dominance of the market. Hopefully it will actually be released in my lifetime.


----------

